# We love you



## spyrie

I've done multiple searches and the closest to "We love you" in Turkish I've come across is one of these:

*"Biz seni seviyorum"*
*"Bez sane sevevik"*
*"Seni seviyoruz"*

Some searches have the "we" (Biz or Bez), others do not.
Some online translators don't even recognize "Seviyoruz"...
Help?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*"Biz seni seviyorum" *(Biz seni seviyor*uz *_(We love you)_ or Ben seni seviyor*um *_(I love you)_)
 *"Bez sane sevevik"  *(Horrible!)
 *"Seni seviyoruz"  *(Sounds perfect)
 


spyrie said:


> Some searches have the "we" (Biz or Bez), others do not.


*Biz *is the first plural pronoun. Pronouns in Turkish can be omitted in a sentence.


spyrie said:


> Some online translators don't even recognize "Seviyoruz"...


So don't use them.  Seviyoruz is perfectly correct.



spyrie said:


> Help?


Helped?


----------



## spyrie

Chazzwozzer said:


> Helped?


You sure did!  Thank you thank you thank you!!!!

Oh, one other thing... For printed materials, or having it written out, is it simply "Seni seviyoruz" just as it appears in romanized english, or should there be modifiers?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Turkish uses the same writing system (Latin script) with English. Yes, it's just *"Seni seviyoruz."* Simple as that.


----------



## spyrie

Chazzwozzer said:


> Turkish uses the same writing system (Latin script) with English. Yes, it's just *"Seni seviyoruz."* Simple as that.


 One more question:
Is it possible to write or print it like this:

SENI
SEVI
YORUZ

and it still be easily understood and grammatically correct?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It is perfectly understood. Nothing to say about the grammar here.

Well, please note that capital i is İ, not I.


----------



## spyrie

Chazzwozzer said:


> It is perfectly understood. Nothing to say about the grammar here.
> 
> Well, please note that capital i is İ, not I.


That is perfect.  Exactly what I needed to know.  What about cursive fonts?  Any forseeable issues?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Any Turk can easily understand these fonts. Well, we don't actually use much handwriting and write notes like the way books do in our daily life (this is what I mean), yet I think that hand-writing should look more elegant in your case.

Write it as if you are writing an English text, but don't forget to put a dot over "i" if it is a capital letter.


----------

